# Renken vom Ufer?



## Jeep (5. September 2005)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich im richtigen Bereich poste, habe es aber auf Grund der Angelmethode mal hier versucht |bla: 

Nachdem unser See vor einiger Zeit mit Renken besetzt wurde, möchte ich natürlich auch meinen Teil vom Kuchen abhaben 
Mir ist bewusst, das im Süden der Republik vor allem mit Nymphen an einem Patanostersystem auf diese Fische geangelt wird. da mir ein solches Angeln allerdings vollkommen fremd ist, wolte ich es mit herkömmlicheren Methoden versuchen. 
Unser See ist nicht besonders tief (bis 9 Meter) und ein Boot steht mir leider selten zur Verfügung. 
Morgen Abend wollte ich trotzdem mal mein Glück versuchen: 
Ich werde wohl mit einer Matchrute bewaffnet eine vorbebleite Waggler auf Entfernung fischen. Als Köder habe ich mir gedacht, einer Made an einem kleinen Rotaugenhaken kann doch eigentlich niemand wiederstehen, oder?
Habe gehört, dass die Fische gegen Abend in Oberflächennähe anzutreffen sind. Gibt es da Erfahrungen?

Vielleicht bin ich ja auch vollkommen auf dem Holzweg und kann mir einen solchen Versuch gleich schenken. #c 
Dann wäre ich über Aufklärung an dieser Stelle sehr dankbar #6 


Grüße
Jeep


----------



## vertikal (5. September 2005)

*AW: Renken vom Ufer?*



			
				Jeep schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bin ich ja auch vollkommen auf dem Holzweg und kann mir einen solchen Versuch gleich schenken. #c




Ja, du bist wahrscheinlich auf dem Holzweg. 

Die Renke wird sich höchstwahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht für deine Maden interessieren.

Grundsätzlich ist der Fang vom Ufer möglich. Hier wird dann meist mit einer schweren Renkenpose gefischt, langer Körper, kurzer dicker Bauch, 30 g Tragkraft. Als Köder kommen ausschließlich Hegenen in Betracht, meist 5 Stück am System. Du lotest genau aus, stellst das am Ende montierte Blei gerade so auf Grund, dass die Renkenpose schräg steht und wartest darauf, dass die Pose umfällt. Jetzt hat sich eine Renke selbst gehakt und du kannst den Fisch einholen.
Wesentlich eleganter und effektiver ist natürlich die Vertikalmethode vom Boot, aber leider kannst du ja nur vom Ufer aus fischen. Macht übrigens nur Sinn, wenn du auch vom Ufer an die tiefen Stellen kommst. Sonst musst du bis zum Frühjahr warten, dann kommen die Renken ins flache Wasser!

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## basswalt (5. September 2005)

*AW: Renken vom Ufer?*

schau doch mal bei www.hegenenfischen.de  da gib es einiges übers renken angeln.


----------



## DinkDiver (5. September 2005)

*AW: Renken vom Ufer?*

Also ich hab auch schon von Fängen gehört auf Mistwurm oder Made. Allerdings denke ich auch das man so nicht wirklich selektiv Fischen kann. Die beste Methode wird wohl das Fischen mit der Hegene Bleiben. Außer der schon genannten Seite kann ich dir auch noch www.angelprofi.at empfehlen.


----------



## Jeep (6. September 2005)

*AW: Renken vom Ufer?*

Besten Dank für die Links!

Habe es dennoch nicht lassen können und war heute Abend los. Wie schon vorhergesagt ohne nennenswerten Erfolg...
Wenn jetzt aber der Fischer meint, ich lasse seine Renken in Frieden, hat er sich geschnitten. Irgendwann in der Woche leihe ich mir ein Boot aus und dann geht das ab für ne Mark! #6  

Schaun mer mal|supergri


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. September 2005)

*AW: Renken vom Ufer?*

Hatte mal vor etlichen Jahren ne fette Renke in Schweden auf Maden gefangen es geht also ...
Problem war damals nur ich dachte das wär irgendein Weißfisch und hab sie wieder zurückgesetzt ...
N paar Stunden später traf mich denn fast der Schlag als ich auf soner Fischtafel gesehen hab das das ne Renke war die ich gefangen hatte ....


----------



## vertikal (6. September 2005)

*AW: Renken vom Ufer?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte mal vor etlichen Jahren ne fette Renke in Schweden auf Maden gefangen es geht also ...
> ....




Hi Kochtoppangler,

ja, du hast recht. Grundsätzlich werden z.B. beim Feedern in der Möhne immer mal wieder Renken auf Made gefangen. Allerdings meist nur im Frühjahr, wenn sie sich zeitlich begrenzt im Flacheren aufhalten. 
Trotzdem gilt: Der mit Abstand beste Köder ist die Hegene, wobei Farbe und Bauart den Fangerfolg stark beeinflussen können. An der Sorpe wird meist mit schlanken Nymphen gefischt. Die Standartfarbe ist abwechselnd rot und schwarz. Im Sommer geht lila auch gut, im Winter ist schwarz und blau der Favorit. 

Zur Angelmethode findest du unter dem Stichwort "Renke" oder "Sorpe" auch einiges.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## basswalt (6. September 2005)

*AW: Renken vom Ufer?*

meine verikal meint genau richtig. kleine nymphen am 14 er haken sind oft erfolgreich.
bei uns sind 5 anbisstellen erlaubt. geht aber auch mit nur einer nymphe am seitenarm.
konnte heute abend 8 felchen landen. die beissen nun recht gut. stehen bei uns am südostufer des neuenburgersees in 20 m tiefe.
es gibt auch spezielle renken posen . die werden mit bis zu 40 gr. blei geangelt und die renke hakt sich selbst..wie du richtig schreibst einfach immer wieder versuchen dann klappt es dann schon. ein petri schon mal für die nächsten versuche..


----------

